# Looking for True Sri Lankan and Burmese Star TORTOISE!!!!



## xiaobochu (Dec 23, 2012)

HI 

I am looking for some ADULT True Sri Lankan and Burmese Star tortoises. 
Please PM me if you have sth or know someone has anything for sale. 
I am a very serious Buyer and reputable Breeder!
Thank you very much!

Jimmy Chu


----------



## tickle (Dec 24, 2012)

Come on breeders were u at?have a look at kingsnake.com then get the names and run it by the crew on the forum.


----------



## yagyujubei (Dec 24, 2012)

There's a pricy but good looking burmese male on fauna:
http://www.faunaclassifieds.com/forums/showthread.php?t=371360


----------



## xiaobochu (Dec 24, 2012)

yagyujubei said:


> There's a pricy but good looking burmese male on fauna:
> http://www.faunaclassifieds.com/forums/showthread.php?t=371360



Thank you so much for letting me know this, but I am not looking for that kind.


----------



## Baoh (Dec 25, 2012)

What "kind" are you looking for, then?


----------



## TortoiseWorld (Dec 25, 2012)

That's a really nice looking Burmese.


----------



## xiaobochu (Dec 29, 2012)

Bump!!


----------



## xiaobochu (Jan 15, 2013)

Bump! Bump!


----------

